# Name of Clothing Line



## Monarchy

I have a name in mind for my clothing line, is there a database i can check to see if it is already taken as a clothing line or how would i go about doing this, would i have to trademark my name?


----------



## kriscad

United States Patent and Trademark Office Home Page


----------



## hellbound

If it is Monarchy... it's already taken.  

Your best bet is to just do a Google search. If it is a viable clothing company, they will at least have a MySpace page.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Not necessarily.

There are many clothing brands that don't have myspace pages.

Check the trademark office as suggested.

Google will also work. But just because you don't find anything, doesn't mean it doesn't exist.

A FULL search for availability is quite exhaustive, and shouldn't be limited to checking the USPTO database or myspace.


----------



## c0nta910u5

I made a myspace page for my clothing line that i'm starting... So i'm guessing that's a good start...
Yes... I'm new here...


----------



## Timewarp

I would also check to see what domain names are available or you may wind up paying dearly or settling for something less then perfect.


----------



## nealand44

finding a name is quite a challenge. In the past, I've taken a common word and spelled it a different way as my brand name. that might work for you. try it!!!!


----------



## ElevenOTwelve

best bet for naming your business is to use something personal, like involving your name or some kind of phrase having to do with your family that no one else would ever think of or know or understand. Eleven O Twelve(11012) was my address growing up. Generic names are pretty boring and the chance of them already being taken is high


----------



## BeefHammer LLC

The name of my line is BeefHammer- it hosts a multitude of different things to me. It's a little edgy but not blatant. It was pretty easy to tie up the name as it wasn't used in any real capacity by anyone. I like originality. I suggest original words- maybe try making a compound word out of two unrelated words!

In Michigan I could search on the Department of Labor, Growth and Economics to see if a name was registered already.


----------

